# ALL OUT WAR!



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

5 2" rbs 1 6" pleco

every feeding time the Ps manage to take a few bites before the pleco actually hits them out of the way, they are attacking the pleco and eachother, i mean the pleco actually eats tiger prawns and prime steak??? WTF i thought they eat algae, are my Ps going to go hungry? it just looks mental in the tank you got Ps diving in for scraps of food and launching attacks at the pleco before the pleco starts swimming round hitting each P 1 by 1 even on occasion tries biting (sucking) them? STUPID PLECO!


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Me thinks your pleco it having an identity crisis!


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

LOL! My pleco likes to eat the goldfish heads after my p's are done


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I had a pleco in my feeder tank and it would eat the dead goldfish on the bottom. I had another in my p's tank and it would eat their food when they were done. I guess they are meat eaters and "algae eaters" is not completely true!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

im getting a little concerned now, can some one advise me what to do, the pleco is not letting the Ps touch any of the food now, one tried to come close and the pleco actually chased it and latched itself onto my P for at least a second or 2! firstly im worried the pleco will damage the Ps slime coat and secondly my fish will starve :sad: , iv tried spreading food every where so the Ps have a chance but the pleco goes round hording all the food under its log and will even go to thhe extent of snatching it out of there mouths, shall i just get ridof the bastard thing, at first i was really worried for the plecos survival, now, i know its a horrible thing to say but i wish they did eat him!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

freeze his ass!!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

does every one else agree on getting rid of him, i think if the majority is yes il try giving him to the lfs, freezing will be last resort. my Ps wellfare is No. 1.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes i think we all care more about our piranha's then a stupid pleco ,right?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

you could feed your p's something that floats this way the plyco does'nt kno it's there!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

yeah tried the chilid gold floating pellets, it works but im not keen on using them as a staple diet.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

fury said:


> you could feed your p's something that floats this way the plyco does'nt kno it's there!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

still freeze his ass!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> still freeze his ass!!


 LOL


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

So if you take like 2 beefheart cubes, cut both of them and half and put them in 4 different places in the tank, the pleco is that fast and will gather them? jeez, maybe u should just try feeders for now, small rosy reds.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i say sell him to the fish store







..cuse u can get rid of him and get a lil money for him


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Get rid of him already!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

LIVE food is the only food i can give the Ps at the moment, looks like the end of days for MR.PLECO!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

PLECO FURY!!! 
Try to change your p's diet to floating protein pellets for a while. In that method, every fish can have their own way in feeding on every corner of the tank. And if you want something that eats algae, try some small snails, but be aware that they can also eat your plants.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't worry the reds will grow and they will have their day!


----------



## fwsec (Jul 31, 2003)

That used to happen until my p's grew now the pleco respect when he sees my 3 rbps he splits. Its an added plus the pleco saves me time on the gravel vac.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

The last pleco i had would hit food right when the piranhas would, i should as hell wouldn't have to balls but i guess if they are hungry they will go for anything. Try tossing in some cucumber strips for your pleco to eat, your p's will try it but spit it out.


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Throw in more food but in smaller pieces. The Pleco can't guard every single piece.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

your pleco is........um..........odd? lol, that is crazy tho


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i wouldnt get rid of the pelco just cause it is odd lol makes it more interesting. i wouldnt fear of your p's dying, nature will take its course and pelco will die from those jaws if the p's get hungrey enough.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

kill poleco


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Buy some algae wafers for your pleco, and feed him before you want to feed your reds. I have a similar problem with my manueli - the pleco in his tank often hijacks the food before the piranha wants to eat, and this method at least helps a little...

If you're going to get rid of it, don't kill it: return it to a pet store.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i wouldnt kill it, dont think id have the heart.lol iv already got wafers, the pleco is just malicious, he has eased off a little recently now though, i have cut the food up small enough for the ps to swallow in one and have to drop it in front of there noses, one good thing i have noticed which its occurance i dont know how common with other p owners it is but one of my Ps will take food from my tweezer thingy







you know what i mean that arm with big tweezers at the end of them used for taking stuff out the tank.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

> one good thing i have noticed which its occurance i dont know how common with other p owners it is but one of my Ps will take food from my tweezer


seems like your fish aint that skittish and sounds tamed. Consider yourself lucky man.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

plecs r fuking nuts mine also eats that kind of sh*t wierd fuker


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

That's messed up, the pleco will probly soon get a reality check.
Till then i think your piranhas will be fine.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> That's messed up, the pleco will probly soon get a reality check.


 Pleco's can be pretty nasty fish themselves - I have one with my manueli, and he shows him all corners of the tank, if the piranha messes with 'his' food (it's food for the piranha, but he loves to hijack it). He gets quite a few fin nips in return, but he's still king of the tank (and only about an inch larger, at 6").

I think a reality check will only occur if a piranha overcomes its 'fear', or rather respect, for the pleco - as long as it's dominated, it will often not do much about it (since it's not piranha nature to attack/kill more dominant/agressive fish...)


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> He gets quite a few fin nips in return


 do plecos have teeth, when you say fin nips not actual chunks being taken out like a ps fin nip?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

In Walmart i c that in some of the fish tanks, groups of pleco's attacking small fish. 
the plecos are almost the same size as the fish. Oh ya, in teh last post, someone said chunk!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > He gets quite a few fin nips in return
> ...


 I think pleco's have very small teeth in their sucker, to rasp off small pieces of food or algae from decor...

btw: I meant the pleco gets nipped by the manny from time to time, because he acts like an ass.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


 lol, pleco punishment


----------

